# Missing my fosters



## snapeyx (Jan 1, 2015)

I foster cats and dogs for a local non-kill shelter. I got given Alma a pregnant stray to look after about 4 months ago. She settled in well and would come into bed for cuddles. She must have been in the early stages of pregnancy when she first arrived because she gave birth almost 5 weeks later. She had 4 healthy kittens - 2 boys and 2 girls. I became quite attached to Alma. She is such a gorgeous girl and I am quite teary that they went back to the shelter today. Hugo and Cole are keeping me company but I can feel that the dynamics in the house have changed. I certainly can't have 7 cats. Being a student I can't afford even a third cat, but I miss Alma so much already :'(

Has anyone else experienced the post-foster low? I don't normally get attached like this but I don't usually foster the same cat for 4 months either.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Honey, I know EXACTLY what you mean! That is one reason we do not allow the cats to sleep with us when they are in foster. I have a spare bedroom that is a foster room and they get put in that at night until the next morning - less chance to bond, plus my resident cats don't appreciate the new comers very much. I know how hard it is not to get attached, and I too mourn the loss when they are gone, but then I take in another and the joy of new loves starts again. Try to have faith that a family will come along and love Alma as much or more than you did.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yes. I know this one too. Sometimes it is tough to watch them go. But then I know they have a chance at a good home. I once read somewhere.

"the tears I shed letting a foster go to a new home. Is better then shedding tears over them dying alone and scared in a cage"


----------



## snapeyx (Jan 1, 2015)

BotanyBlack said:


> "the tears I shed letting a foster go to a new home. Is better then shedding tears over them dying alone and scared in a cage"


That is very true. I should be happy Alma and her kittens are safe. Plus the cycle will end and she won't have to give birth again because she is being spayed.



Marcia said:


> Try to have faith that a family will come along and love Alma as much or more than you did.


I know that her new family will love her- she is so easy to love! 

Thank you for your kind words <3


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't foster (yet...), but I just had to say that Alma is just gorgeous! And her kittens...She had a beautiful litter! :luv

I'm sorry you're missing Alma and the kittens. We do just bond with some kitties more than others, just the same as we do with other humans. In September, I had a stray here for 6 weeks or so before she got adopted. I just never bonded with her, yet it still felt a little empty after she left.

You got Alma and her kittens ready to go to wonderful homes, and their future adopters will be very thankful that you did!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I'm going to start fostering and I am worried about this. I KNOW I'd have to keep that kitten on the far right:luv but I do have a husband who isn't going to let me keep all the adorable ones...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ellag, by blessing other families with your foster, you are able to take in more that need help. I have resolved long ago to not keep the kittens I take in although I admit it is a decision I wrestle with over and over again. Getting those post adoption emails from families that are over the moon in love with what I helped create is my reward. I got one yesterday that just thanked me over and over again for the amazing job fostering did to the scaredy kitten I took in. He has turned into a love bug and is adored there. THAT is what makes it all worth while! 

Keep a scrapbook of your foster babies - not the babies themselves!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Marcia said:


> ellag, by blessing other families with your foster, you are able to take in more that need help. I have resolved long ago to not keep the kittens I take in although I admit it is a decision I wrestle with over and over again. Getting those post adoption emails from families that are over the moon in love with what I helped create is my reward. I got one yesterday that just thanked me over and over again for the amazing job fostering did to the scaredy kitten I took in. He has turned into a love bug and is adored there. THAT is what makes it all worth while!
> 
> Keep a scrapbook of your foster babies - not the babies themselves!


great advice, thanks!


----------

